# 2.6.15-rc1 and Alps/Synaptics touchpad [SOLVED]

## VinzC

Hi.

I've tried recent vanilla sources (2.6.15-rc1) hoping for built-in support for ipw2200 and I'm pleased to see that works. The only thing that puzzles me is about my Synaptics touchpad. I have a Dell Inspiron 6000 and Xorg 6.8.99.15-r4; I had to comment out the driver section about the touchpad otherwise I had an error message while starting Xorg. Here's what's indicated in /var/log/Xorg.0.log:

```
(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 0.14.2

Touchpad no synaptics event device found (checked 15 nodes)

...

Query no Synaptics: 6003C8

(EE) Touchpad no synaptics touchpad detected and no repeater device

(EE) Touchpad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

(EE) PreInit failed for input device "Touchpad"
```

Here are the relevant sections in xorg.conf:

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Touchpad"

    Driver "synaptics"

    Option "Device"                "/dev/psaux"

    Option "Protocol"              "auto-dev"

    Option "LeftEdge"              "120"

    Option "RightEdge"             "830"

    Option "TopEdge"               "120"

    Option "BottomEdge"            "650"

    Option "FingerLow"             "14"

    Option "FingerHigh"            "15"

    Option "MaxTapTime"            "180"

    Option "MaxTapMove"            "110"

    Option "EmulateMidButtonTime"  "75"

    Option "VertScrollDelta"       "20"

    Option "HorizScrollDelta"      "20"

    Option "MinSpeed"              "0.2"

    Option "MaxSpeed"              "0.5"

    Option "AccelFactor"           "0.15"

    Option "EdgeMotionMinZ"        "17"

    Option "EdgeMotionMaxZ"        "21"

    Option "EdgeMotionMinSpeed"    "30"

    Option "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed"    "35"

    Option "SHMConfig"             "on"

    Option "UpDownScrolling"       "1"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

EndSection

...

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen 0 "DellLFP" 0 0

    InputDevice "USBMouse" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Touchpad" "AlwaysCore"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection
```

Does anybody know what's wrong?

EDIT: I had written sections above *after* I had changed them. Now they're as they were *before* the change... Need some sleep!

----------

## Esel Theo

Have you checked if the evdev kernel module is loaded?

(Starting with 2.6.14, the module no longer seems to be loaded automagically on my system.)

----------

## VinzC

Thanks, I'll check that.

----------

## VinzC

evdev is compiled in the kernel. Note I can use the touchpad with the console but in X I get the error I mentionned. Then neither scrolling nor tapping works.

----------

## VinzC

I think I've found what's wrong. Googleing around I found a post from someone who experienced the same problem. The problem lies in evdev. I have it compiled into the kernel. Apparently having it compiled as a module, unload/reload works around the problem. I'll try that. But I presume this is not the normal way of doing it...

----------

## VinzC

 *Esel Theo wrote:*   

> Have you checked if the evdev kernel module is loaded?
> 
> (Starting with 2.6.14, the module no longer seems to be loaded automagically on my system.)

 

You're right. Compiling evdev as a module and loading it manually fixes the problem. So I recompiled my kernel accordingly and now it works. Thanks for the hint.

----------

